# Batterie portable Mac >1000 cycles



## MiTh (29 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Ici et là sur la toile, je lis que certaines personnes ont changé leur batterie seulement après 300/400 cycles.

Là ou je me pose des questions, suis-je tombé sur un batterie indestructible ?
J'ai 1328 cycles au compteur, mon Mac tiens encore 8h en traitement de texte, tout type de réseau éteint et basse luminosité... Ce qui est quand même très correcte, elle est encore à 85% de capacité, je l'ai acheté il y a 4 ans à quelques jours près.

Et vous de votre côté ?


----------



## patrick86 (2 Octobre 2015)

Les batteries des Mac actuels sont données pour tenir 1000 cycles avant d'avoir perdu 20% de leur capacité d'origine, donc être à 80% au bout de ces 1000 cycles. Mais pour des Mac plus anciens c'était 500 cycles. 

Point important : la durée de vie de la batterie li-ion dépend de plusieurs éléments, dans son utilisation et ses conditions d'utilisation. 
La chaleur dégrade la dégrade plus rapidement, des cycles très rapide ou des décharges complètes également. 

Donc elle peut tenir plus que la durée théorique, qui est indiquée pour certaines conditions d'utilisations. 

Mais on peux aussi tomber sur une très bonne série de fabrication.


----------



## nariel (3 Octobre 2015)

MiTh a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> Ici et là sur la toile, je lis que certaines personnes ont changé leur batterie seulement après 300/400 cycles.
> 
> ...



Mon MB 13" alu Unibody est de 2008, acquis en janvier 2009 sur le refurb. Je l'utilise tous les jours et la batterie a plus de 900 cycles de charge, alors que le maximum annoncé est de 500 pour ce type d'appareil.

Après avoir dû changer la batterie d'un autre portable au bout de 2 ans, j'ai modifié ma façon de faire: une fois la batterie chargée, je débranche et la laisse toujours se décharger presque entièrement. Je ne la rebranche que lorsque le mac me demande de le faire. ça fonctionne plutôt bien puisque cela va lui faire bientôt 7 ans de vie.
L'autonomie est d'environ 3 heures.


----------



## rama.197 (7 Octobre 2015)

Personnellement, j'ai 262 cycles et 82% de batterie.
Macbook Pro 2012, SSD 8GBRAM


----------



## daffyb (8 Octobre 2015)

nariel a dit:


> Mon MB 13" alu Unibody est de 2008, acquis en janvier 2009 sur le refurb. Je l'utilise tous les jours et la batterie a plus de 900 cycles de charge, alors que le maximum annoncé est de 500 pour ce type d'appareil.
> 
> Après avoir dû changer la batterie d'un autre portable au bout de 2 ans, j'ai modifié ma façon de faire: une fois la batterie chargée, je débranche et la laisse toujours se décharger presque entièrement. Je ne la rebranche que lorsque le mac me demande de le faire. ça fonctionne plutôt bien puisque cela va lui faire bientôt 7 ans de vie.
> L'autonomie est d'environ 3 heures.


En attendant ce n'est absolument pas comme cela qu'il faut utiliser une batterie li-ion.
En procédant de la sorte tu fais des cycles complets de charge et de décharge, ce qui use la batterie prématurément.
*C'est une pratique à proscrire et à déconseiller.*


----------



## eNeos (10 Octobre 2015)

Je rejoins daffyb.
La méthode du vidage complet était valable à l'époque pour contrer l'effet mémoire. C'est fini ça aujourd'hui. Techno différente, usage différent.
Je viens de regarder sur mon MBP mid 2012... 86 cycles  Et pourtant, je voyage avec et l'utilise beaucoup ("...trop" rajouterait ma Dame) tous les jours ! Mais dès que je le peux, il est branché.


----------



## daffyb (10 Octobre 2015)

mid 2009 :


----------



## lecautionaute (16 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour.
Je viens alimenter le sujet. Je possède un Macbook Pro 13" de début 2011.
Si j'en crois les informations d'alimentation dans "A propos de ce mac", j'en suis à 441 cycles de charge sur la batterie.
Si j'en crois l'adresse suivante, https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201585, mon appareil est censé "pousser" jusqu'à 1000 cycles.
J'ai acheté ma machine en septembre 2011, et je crois ne pas être trop loin de la vérité, en affirmant que je tenais allègrement 7h au début. Aujourd'hui, j'attends péniblement les 2h45, alors que manifestement je n'ai meme pas encore atteint les 50% du nombre de charges estimé...
Est ce que ça justifie un changement de batterie, selon vous, ou bien est ce normal ? 
Pour bosser SEREINEMENT tout une journée à la bibliothèque par exemple, c'est un peu light je trouve.
Dixit Apple, "le fait de connaître le nombre de cycles de charge de votre batterie, ainsi que le nombre de cycles restants, peut vous permettre de savoir quand il est nécessaire de la remplacer."

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
Le nombre de cycles donne une idée de l'usage de la batterie, mais ne permet pas d'estimer son usure réelle. Pour connaitre son état, il faut regarder la capacité restante de la batterie, avec un utilitaire comme Coconut Battery


----------



## lecautionaute (16 Octobre 2015)

Merci pour votre réponse.
Est ce que ce screenshot vous donne davantage d'informations pour m'aider à déterminer s'il serait bien que je change la batterie ou pas ?
J'ai encore fait le test ce matin. Batterie chargée à 100% au démarrage du MBP, wifi allumé, luminosité de l'écran 60%, utilisation bureautique et VLC : grosso modo 3h d'autonomie jusqu'a ce que j'atteigne les 20% de charge restante, en dessous desquels je m'efforce de ne jamais aller...

Macbook pro 13-inch, early 2011
Macbook pro 8,1
Manufct date : 2011-08-22

BATTERY : 
Manufacturer : SMP
Model : bq20z451
Curent charge : 3227mAh
Max charge : 5461mAh
Progress bar à 59,4%
Design capacity : 5770 mAh
Progress bar à 94,6%
Mnufact date : 2011-07-11
Age : 1558 days
Loadcycles : 441
OS X Battery status : Good
Battery temperature : 33,7°C
Charging with : 32,2 watts
Battery state : charging
battery failure : none
Power adapter : 60watts


----------



## daffyb (16 Octobre 2015)

lecautionaute a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Je viens alimenter le sujet. Je possède un Macbook Pro 13" de début 2011.
> Si j'en crois les informations d'alimentation dans "A propos de ce mac", j'en suis à 441 cycles de charge sur la batterie.
> Si j'en crois l'adresse suivante, https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201585, mon appareil est censé "pousser" jusqu'à 1000 cycles.
> ...


Commence par faire un ré-étalonnage de la batterie


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Octobre 2015)

lecautionaute a dit:


> BATTERY :
> Manufacturer : SMP
> Model : bq20z451
> Curent charge : 3227mAh
> ...



Si son état de santé est vraiment à 94%, c'est alors plutôt une application ou un processus qui consomme trop. Le mieux serait d'essayer sur une nouvelle session propre en faisant que du traitement de texte et internet (sites légers), en évitant de lancer VLC.


----------



## lecautionaute (19 Octobre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Commence pas faire un ré-étalonnage de la batterie


Hello. Comment faire ? Je croyais que sur des batteries "intégrées" au MBP, ce n'était pas possible !?


----------



## daffyb (19 Octobre 2015)

un peu de lecture :
https://support.apple.com/kb/PH11078?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR
http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/


----------



## ajameet (20 Octobre 2015)

Merci votre partages, ce sont vraiment utilisant pour moi!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Octobre 2015)

Les batteries sont sensibles à la chaleur (froid et chaud): il faut éviter de transporter son mac sans housse - et pour ceux qui prennent l'avion : ne jamais mettre un mac portable en soute - cela peut bousiller une batterie neuve.

Les batteries s'usent avec les cycles d'utilisation mais aussi avec le temps, de toute manière il est prévisible de devoir remplacer une batterie tous les 4/5 ans pour conserver une autonomie correcte.

Enfin elles s'abiment également si on les pousse dans leurs retranchements de manière trop régulière.

Depuis 2006/2007 les modifications dans la composition chimique des batteries rendent les procédures d'étalonnage assez peu efficace, au contraire même j'ai pu voir des commentaires affirmant qu'à l'issue de telles procédures les résultats étaient mauvais voire désastreux.

La batterie est une pièce d'usure ... qui de toute manière sera à changer si l'on garde sa machine longtemps.

- Sur mon powerbook je vais acheter une nouvelle batterie - ce sera la troisième en 10 ans
- Sur mon MacBook Pro de 2007 : j'ai changé la batterie en 2012, celle ci est à 70 %
- Sur mon MacBook Air de mi 2012, la batterie d'origine est à 80 % 

La chute de performance est normale, et elle n'est pas linéaire, tu peux rester entre 80 % et 100 % de santé pendant 4 ans et en quelques semaines perdre plus de 30 %... c'est un signe avant courreur et il ne faut attendre pour changer de batterie : celles ci peuvent gonfler, ou endommager la machine .... je crois même que certaines ont connu des soucis d'auto combustion il y a quelques années chez Sony

Deux solutions : la première c'est de fair très attention - mais c'est plus facile à dire ... la seconde c'est de dépenser un peu d'argent, soit avec une batterie de secours (seconde batterie si celles ci sont amovibles ou batterie de recharge) au prix d'un encombrement pas toujours judicieux, ou carrément d'aller faire installer une nouvelle batterie.


----------



## Staz (24 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord un grand merci pour ce topic qui m'a permis de comprendre pourquoi mon MBA mid 2011 ne tenait plus niveau batterie : à 1150 cycles et 46%, il est temps que je la change!

Je me suis donc renseigné pour savoir quelle était la meilleure option pour intégrer une batterie toute neuve. Pour moi, il est inutile de passer par Apple vu que mon précieux n'est plus sous garantie. Qui plus est, remplacer une batterie sur un MacBook Air semble très facile. En gros passer par un service coûte 130€ soit le double du prix d'une batterie. Vous comprendrez alors que je préfère le faire moi-même et c'est là où je sollicite votre expertise ! Il me semble avoir trouvé un site avec des bonnes batteries :

- Energy Pro Shop : https://www.energyproshop.com/e_fr/batteries/mac-book/a1495-373.html

Pensez-vous que cette batterie est optimale ? Ou en conseillerez-vous une autre ?


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (4 Novembre 2015)

Tiens bonjour à vous,
je me permets de rajouter mais "petits chiffres".
Je suis pour l'instant à 3 machines (toutes les trois post-PPC) qui avoisinent les 1000 cycles, avec une capacité de l'ordre de 80%.
Bon par contre, j'ai quelques soucis mais ça c'est un autre débat.


----------



## Etyloppih (24 Juillet 2018)

Je suis tombé sur cette discussion en me documentant sur divers choses en rapport avec mon mac, j'en profite pour communiquer mon score :
Acheté début 2013
Capacité de charge complète (mAh) : 4917
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles : 1711
  Conditions : Remplacer bientôt

Je gère ma batterie de manière désastreuse mais même avec 30% de charge perdu sa me conviens très bien encore : 2h30 d'Autocad basse luminosité ( suite à une panne du câble de charge ). Je compte le garder jusqu'a ce que la batterie lâche ou autres composants essentiels.


----------



## jojomonk (29 Juillet 2018)

ben moi, sur un macbook air mi-2011 j'ai 1060 cycles, et la batterie est à 39% de sa capacité. Elle tient à peine 1h, et mon mac surchauffe... est-ce lié ?


----------



## moderno31 (19 Août 2018)

nariel a dit:


> au bout de 2 ans, j'ai modifié ma façon de faire: une fois la batterie chargée, je débranche et la laisse toujours se décharger presque entièrement. Je ne la rebranche que lorsque le mac me demande de le faire. ça fonctionne plutôt bien puisque cela va lui faire bientôt 7 ans de vie.
> L'autonomie est d'environ 3 heures.



Lol facile à dire quand tu es chez toi. 
Je bosse avec le mien, c'est pas si évident que ça... Genre l'ordinateur pas chargé au moment de partir dans une réunion ?
Qui bosse sait qu'on peut être amené à bouger pas mal....

Par contre avec la batterie initiale j'ai pu durer 7 ans (mac mid 2010). J'ai changé après 1600 cycles ^^


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2018)

Tu sais que tu réponds à un membre qui n'est pas revenu depuis bientôt 3 ans ?


----------



## moderno31 (21 Août 2018)

Hello
Je n'ai pas fait attention à la date, vu la date et les modérateurs connectés, ce message devrait être clos, dans ce cas...
Mais je fais plus une réponse à la communauté de mon retour d'expérience.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2018)

cela arrive de ce tromper


----------



## Sly54 (22 Août 2018)

moderno31 a dit:


> Hello
> Je n'ai pas fait attention à la date, vu la date et les modérateurs connectés, ce message devrait être clos, dans ce cas...
> Mais je fais plus une réponse à la communauté de mon retour d'expérience.


Sauf topics particuliers, pollués, on ne clôture pas un topic sur MacGé. On peut le passer en "résolu" mais il reste ouvert pour que d'autres puissent poser des questions en lien avec le problème initial ou bien apporter des compléments d'information.


----------



## karl59 (6 Avril 2019)

je comprend pas avec 17 cycles est un une utilisation genre 1 fois par semaine je suis déjà a moins 5%.
Le mac a pas un an


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2019)

Voila ce que donne ma batterie


----------



## Anthony (8 Avril 2019)

karl59 a dit:


> je comprend pas avec 17 cycles est un une utilisation genre 1 fois par semaine je suis déjà a moins 5%.
> Le mac a pas un an



Utilisée ou pas utilisée, une batterie se dégrade. L'absence d'utilisation peut même être plus dangereuse, car la batterie peut tomber sous le seuil qui assure la bonne alimentation des composants électroniques de sécurité, et alors être « bloquée » dans un état où elle ne peut plus être utilisée. Enfin, les chiffres données par des utilitaires comme Coconut Battery ne sont qu'une image à l'instant t, qui ne donne pas une vision précise de l'état réel de la batterie. Ce qui compte, en fonctionnement normal, c'est la courbe sur plusieurs semaines ou plusieurs mois.


----------



## karl59 (9 Avril 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Utilisée ou pas utilisée, une batterie se dégrade. L'absence d'utilisation peut même être plus dangereuse, car la batterie peut tomber sous le seuil qui assure la bonne alimentation des composants électroniques de sécurité, et alors être « bloquée » dans un état où elle ne peut plus être utilisée. Enfin, les chiffres données par des utilitaires comme Coconut Battery ne sont qu'une image à l'instant t, qui ne donne pas une vision précise de l'état réel de la batterie. Ce qui compte, en fonctionnement normal, c'est la courbe sur plusieurs semaines ou plusieurs mois.




En premier lieu merci de la réponse, je sais tout cela est je partage ta réponse !
Effectivement c’est pas un MacBook principal donc parfois il est éteint pendant 1 semaine.

Je sais bien que la batterie iPhone sont ion et polymères pour les Mac .

Mais j’ai un iPhone x à 100%  88 cycles de capacité et un 7 plus à 96% avec 234 cycles.

Ils ont tout deux plus d’un an .

Un iPad Pro 12,9 qui a perdu 9% soit 93400mah de capacité depuis 2015 !


Donc des chiffres correctes, je suis très méticuleux, je sais c’est du consommable, jamais de QI , jamais de branchement toute la nuit etc ....

Donc là j’avoue ne pas trop comprendre ,  que la capacité à l’instant T varie en fonction de l’utilisation c’est normal mais la  la vitesse ou sa vas à 100 cycles j’ai plus que 300mah .

Bref j’ai d’autre iPad que j’utilise rarement pourtant la batterie est toujours en parfaite santé.


----------



## karl59 (9 Avril 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Utilisée ou pas utilisée, une batterie se dégrade. L'absence d'utilisation peut même être plus dangereuse, car la batterie peut tomber sous le seuil qui assure la bonne alimentation des composants électroniques de sécurité, et alors être « bloquée » dans un état où elle ne peut plus être utilisée. Enfin, les chiffres données par des utilitaires comme Coconut Battery ne sont qu'une image à l'instant t, qui ne donne pas une vision précise de l'état réel de la batterie. Ce qui compte, en fonctionnement normal, c'est la courbe sur plusieurs semaines ou plusieurs mois.


Je te joins cela ;
Battery Mac


----------



## Ajpm (12 Septembre 2020)

Pour info, j'ai 3415 cycles de charge sur CoconutBattery et mon Macbook Air (de 2014) vient seulement de "rendre l'âme" (disons qu'il fonctionne très, très lentement). Pour 62% de capacité.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (12 Septembre 2020)

C'est énorme comme comptage, surtout en 6ans, faut le recharger très souvent pour en arriver là.
A 3500 cycles, tu as de la chance que elle fonctionne encore.


----------



## Grand_mel (3 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
Je possède un MBP 15" mid 2012. J'en suis à la 6ème batterie générique car Apple ne fait plus ces batteries. Toutes ces batteries ont le même défaut elles se chargent très lentement. La dernière achatée chez Macway a commencé à 26W et descend au et à mesure, voir capture d'écran jointe. Toutes les batteries m'ont été remboursées sans problème. Un revendeur Apple vient de me confirmer qu'à ce jour aucune batterie générique ne convenait. Autre inconvénient la batterie descend d'un seul coup à 7% lorsqu'elle est à environ 40% de charge. J'attends de voir avec celle-ci. Quelqu'un parmi vous a t -il ce problème ou est il résolu pour certains ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## loloRS2 (5 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour.

J'écris depuis un MBP late 2013, 15 pouces avec toutes les grosses options de l'époque.

Je suis à 671 cycles de charge.

Je suis étonné de la faiblesse de ce chiffre car je m'en sers tous les soirs et souvent en journée !!!

Je ne fais pas ce que dis un modérateur plus haut. Je fais même l'inverse!!!
Jamais de petites charges, toujours de quasi vide à plein MAIS:

jamais toute la nuit. Quand le voyant est vert, je débranche.
je ne le laisse pas sur le secteur en permanence.
depuis plusieurs années, je le charge avec un petit chargeur de MBA, moins puissant. Oui, la charge est plus lente mais...

D'ailleurs, je fais pareil avec mon iPad pro 13 de mai 2020. Je le charge non avec le 20W livré dans la boite mais avec le 10W de mon pro 9.7 (et un câble USB A vers usb C).
Là aussi, c'est plus lent. L'autonomie est top.

mon iPad pro 9.7 de 2016 a lui aussi une super autonomie.

Pareil avec mon iPhone X qui a 4 ans. Toujours en 5W, jamais de petites charges, et il a une super autonomie!!!

Par contre, ce qui influence peut être l'autonomie de mes appareils que je juge excellente est que je suis toujours en filaire, sur mac comme sur iPad et iPhone. Jamais de Wifi.

Je me demande parfois si tout le discours "pas de grosse recharge" mais des petites et la course à la charge rapide avec de gros chargeurs ne sont pas là pour justement flinguer les batteries et pousser au renouvellement...

Bonne journée.

Laurent


----------



## Locke (5 Octobre 2021)

loloRS2 a dit:


> Je me demande parfois si tout le discours "pas de grosse recharge" mais des petites et la course à la charge rapide avec de gros chargeurs ne sont pas là pour justement flinguer les batteries et pousser au renouvellement...


Il va falloir que je torture mon vieux MBP 17" de 2010 pour savoir ce qu'il en pense. Sérieusement, ce MBP est connecté quasiment en permanence avec son adaptateur secteur, il est très rare que je m'en serve en nomade, il tient au maximum 2 heures. Je ne me suis jamais préoccupé de quoi que ce soit au niveau de la charge et au bout de 11 ans, la batterie est encore en vie.


----------



## Milo (10 Août 2022)

patrick86 a dit:


> Les batteries des Mac actuels sont données pour tenir 1000 cycles avant d'avoir perdu 20% de leur capacité d'origine, donc être à 80% au bout de ces 1000 cycles. Mais pour des Mac plus anciens c'était 500 cycles.
> 
> Point important : la durée de vie de la batterie li-ion dépend de plusieurs éléments, dans son utilisation et ses conditions d'utilisation.
> La chaleur dégrade la dégrade plus rapidement, des cycles très rapide ou des décharges complètes également.
> ...


Le post est ancien mais ca servira peut etre aux nouveaux lecteurs  
Mon Macbook pro acheté janvier 2016 a 2064 cycles au compteur (Aout 2022) , et c'est seulement il y a un mois que j'ai eu un message d'indiquer de remplacer la batterie, laquelle tient toujours pas mal du tout, et est à 70% de santé, selon les applications de mesure. 
Bon j'ai quand meme acheté le nouveau Macbook Air M2 dés sa sortie en Juillet 2022....mais pour vous dire qu'on peut aller beaucoup plus loin que 500 ou 1000 cycles !


----------



## Eyezonfire (12 Août 2022)

et bien parfait, ce topic tombe bien car mon Mac a justement un problème de batterie et de RAM...il est pas si vieux et je veux pas changeeeer maintenant d'ordi, help


----------

